# Second inspection



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats a Great pic! Looks like a picture out of a book.

Good Job!


----------



## Robdm1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Ddawg


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Why would it be to late to requeen? As long as you don't have a laying worker throw in a frame of open brood and let them raise their own or order another one and introduce the new queen.


----------



## dsteele311 (May 25, 2012)

Nice Picture.. If you don't think she will do a good job keeping up the hive then I would requeen the hive. yes you can throw in a good frame of open brood and let them draw out an Queen. Just remember if you do that you can count on the new queen not laying any eggs for almost a month..


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Very very nice Macro shot... very impressive..


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Really nice photo !

It would make a great educational photo to identify age of larvae.

Here in Florida I might give them a frame of eggs, a single mated queen is a pain to buy.

Different climate, different resources !


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Nice picture! Post sosme more!

I was reading about the life cycle of the varoa mite last night. Your picture shows the viscous food at the bottom of the cell where mites hide, actually submerged under the larva. The mites use body parts like straws to breathe with while submerged. Get a picture of a submerged mite, and you're in the money


----------



## Robdm1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses.
Just to qualify I am very new to this.
I was afraid by introducing a new queen, after two weeks from installing a package; the colony wouldn’t last long enough to raise brood. I found out this wasn’t correct.
The second hive that had eggs, larva…etc, was only two weeks old. Although I show brood in the pic, there was maybe a total of a half a frame across two frames. I didn’t think it wise to take a frame.
I did purchase a queen that week. I checked Monday (almost four day’s later after introducing her) and the candy was only a 1/3 of the way eaten. I decided to uncork the other side of the queen cage and slide it through the entrance. I’m not sure if this was the correct move, but at the time is made sense. I am using an entrance reducer which I placed back after I slide the cage in.
Was this the correct move?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Robdm1 said:


> Thank you all for the responses.
> Just to qualify I am very new to this.
> I was afraid by introducing a new queen, after two weeks from installing a package; the colony wouldn’t last long enough to raise brood. I found out this wasn’t correct.
> The second hive that had eggs, larva…etc, was only two weeks old. Although I show brood in the pic, there was maybe a total of a half a frame across two frames. I didn’t think it wise to take a frame.
> ...


That doesn't sound unreasonable, the four days should have her pheremones in the hive and the bees should accept her readily. The story will be told in a week or so when you check for brood.


----------

